# Announcing: FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 Custom XFCE DVD iso available



## manolis@ (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey all,

For everyone who has been following my little project here:

http://freebsd-custom.wikidot.com

I am now pleased to announce the immediate availability of an 8.0-RC1 based XFCE custom DVD iso (i386 only).

Here are the direct download links:

http://freebsd.dev-urandom.com/iso/i386/xfce-desktop/FreeBSD_8.0-RC1-XFCE-22092009.iso

Checksum and signature files:

http://freebsd.dev-urandom.com/iso/i386/xfce-desktop/FreeBSD_8.0-RC1-XFCE-22092009.iso.CHECKSUM.MD5
http://freebsd.dev-urandom.com/iso/...BSD_8.0-RC1-XFCE-22092009.iso.CHECKSUM.SHA256
http://freebsd.dev-urandom.com/iso/i386/xfce-desktop/FreeBSD_8.0-RC1-XFCE-22092009.iso.asc

Please note this is a test build of pre-release software, so treat accordingly.  It has only been tested in VMWare so far, but I am about to install as my main desktop soon as first tests were promising.

Make sure to read the README file:

http://freebsd.dev-urandom.com/iso/i386/xfce-desktop/README-8.TXT

as it contains important information on installation.

Note this release includes the latest openoffice 3.1.1 as well as abiword / gnumeric for those who prefer them. Gnash has been dropped (linux flash plugin works very well now) and avant-window-navigator is also included (but is untested). Latest versions of well known packages (gimp, inkscape, evince, firefox35 etc) are included as well.

As always, please report any problems, success stories, comments and criticisms to manolis@FreeBSD.org

Thanks and happy FreeBSDing!


----------

